# MMMeg OVZ BM45 yeast sub suggestions



## tonyt (Apr 7, 2014)

Gosh I am so excited, I must really be a big shot as this is the first time for me to post in this area of the forum.

I am starting a Mosti Meglioli Old Vine Zin and after reading several posts about the BM45 yeast I have purchased some and plan to try it on this kit. Here's my plan and questions:

1) I will sub Bm45 instead of the EC1118. Should I re-hydrate or sprinkle the yeast? I usually sprinkle.

2) I plan to add FT Rouge in primary as I have been doing for my last 10 or so red kits with good results.

3) The kit came with a huge wet grape pack so I plan to add Opti-Red. Ye or Ney? If yes should I add the Opti-Red directly in the muslin bag of skins rather than in the juice. Or X the muslin bag and fight the racking mess.

4) The kit came with a unspecified yeast nutrient to add in secondary (SG 1.040-1.050). I also have Fermaid O. So if I use the BM45 should I use the Fermaid O or what's provided? If the Firmaid O I assume I would add half at a tine at aprox SG 1.060 and 1.030?

5) And as usual I will forgo the inept clearing agents Mosti provides and use SuperKlear.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 7, 2014)

I realize you have tons more experience than I have, but it made me feel good to hydrate the BM45, mainly so I could use a yeast energizer. (I cannot say you won't make out fine with sprinkling, as I have never tried that.)


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd rehydrate. About the only thing I don't rehydrate anymore is EC-1118, since that can ferment a 2x4 and is often going strong within a few hours. 

I've only used OptiRed a few times, but usually just mix it in the must. I would not skip the muslin bag though. 

Since you're swapping the yeast, I'd go with the Fermaid.

My $0.02. You've got more experience than I do, but that's how I would proceed.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Paul and Jim. I going to start this tonight so last chance for others to chime in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit this post to say that I have not yet started this kit but will do so in a day or two.


----------



## eblasmn9 (Apr 9, 2014)

I used BM45 on my CC Showcase Amarone and WE WV Sangiovese. I did hydrate the yeast adding Go-Ferm protect at hydration. I added Fermaid K at the sg's that you suggested (1.060 and 1.030). I have been using FT Rouge the last couple of kits. I used opti red on my We Sangiovese because it was really a test kit to see if I could take a cheaper kit and increase mouth feel and color retention. We will see.
One other thing I noticed with BM45 is for me it was a really high foamer.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 9, 2014)

eblasmn9 said:


> I did hydrate the yeast adding Go-Ferm protect at hydration.



I don't have Go-ferm, do yall think that is absolutely necessary?


----------



## eblasmn9 (Apr 9, 2014)

The morewinemaking.com site suggests it and it really is a yeast nutrient added at hydration, but as I think about it, it probably doesn't need it. My understanding is BM45 is a nutrient hungry yeast during fermentation. As long it is supplied Fermaid O or Fermaid K or another yeast nutrient during fermentation I think it will be fine.


----------



## wildvines (Apr 9, 2014)

The BM 4x4 did a great job on my super Tuscan so far. Not much foam if any. Great level of fermation. If that's a word. I know it's not the 45 but not a bad option. Blend of two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## tonyt (Apr 15, 2014)

I started this on Sunday night and had liftoff Monday morning. Now Tuesday night its bubbling like crazy. Good thing I have a 10 gallon ferminter. Checking SG daily to add nutrients. Next time I will get some go ferm though.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 17, 2014)

Yesterday morning I squeezed the grape pack real good. It was so full of goodness and gas it was about to pop. I was surprised that the thick juicy contents of the grape pack had not yet begun to dissolve. I squeezed much of the jammy part out. By last night voluminous bubbles were filling my 10 gallon ferminter. 
Last night I checked SG and it was 1.050. So I added three grams of Fermaid and stirred. It immediately kicked into high gear and this morning it continues. In order to catch SG at 1.030 I will have to check twice per day. 

Question: The instructions say to rack to carboy about now. There is no way this will fit in a carboy with all these bubbles and 2 inch cap. Plus the grape pack is not even close to being finished. What have y'all done at this point? I'm thinking to ferment to dry in primary then rack to carboy for two weeks prior to clearing.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 17, 2014)

I like to leave on the skins as long as I safely can - both to avoid volcanoes and for extraction.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow, I can't believe the instructions have you rack so early. What do they say, exactly?

I agree; I'd leave it as long as possible. To me, that would probably translate to "rack at 1.000 or less."


----------



## eblasmn9 (Apr 17, 2014)

If it were my kit, I agree with Paul and Jim. I would transfer to secondary right close to 1.0. Like Jim, I like to keep the skins and fermentation oak contacting the wine as long as possible. I just got a MMMeg Amarone and have not read the directions yet. I don't understand why they would want you to transfer to secondary so early.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 18, 2014)

6. Once the specific gravity reaches 1.040-1.050, (approx. Day 3-5) the grape must is ready for the first racking. Mix the grape must within the Primary Fermenter thoroughly in order to resuspend the sediment currently found at the bottom of your Primary Fermenter.
7. Pour the contents of the package marked Yeast Nutrient within a 50 ml/1.69 fl. oz measuring cup filled with cold water and proceed to stir until it is completely issolved. Add the entire contents to the wine within the Primary Fermenter and stir well for a couple of seconds. Does your wine kit contain Oak Chips? At this time, you may also place your oak chips at the bottom of your empty, clean and sanitized carboy (if your wine kit contains oak chips).
8. Rack your wine into the clean and sanitized carboy from the Primary Fermenter using a siphon hose and allow the wine to splash into the carboy. Ensure that the entire content of the Primary Fermenter is transferred, including the sediment.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 18, 2014)

I plan to squeeze, stir and rack at SG 1.00.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for posting those instructions. Seems crazy to me, but then again, what do I know? I mean, what is the possible advantage of racking that early? I am sure your way is better!


----------



## tonyt (Apr 18, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Thank you for posting those instructions. Seems crazy to me, but then again, what do I know? I mean, what is the possible advantage of racking that early? I am sure your way is better!



Those instructions would be a waste of the grape pack to discard at 3-5 days. It's been six days and the after three good squeezings of the grape pack it's still quite full of viscous jam. Often I think the folks at Mosti are crazy hard headed Italians, yes I know it takes one to know one. I buy the Meglioli kits because I believe they are sourcing better juice and print the country or origin of all ingredients (juice included) on the label. So I buy the kits and ignore their instructions in favor of my tried and true procedures.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 8, 2014)

This Mosti OVZ has been aging for a few months now and until recently I have not been very impressed at all. I have now added some oak spirals and it's definitely getting better. Typical for the Meglioli kits it didn't clear very well at all and I will likely so a second round of clearing and then filter. I hope there is some taste left after all that. Interestingly, the MMM Amarone that was started a month later hasn't cleared either. I complained to George at FVW and he called Mosti for me. They blamed the grape pack - so what! I blame them!


----------

